# problema con volumi ntfs [Risolto]

## saverik

salve, avendo problemi con i dischi esterni fat e ntfs ho provato ad installare       sys-fs/ntfs3g  ma ho ottenuto questo:

 *Quote:*   

> HpDM3 ~ # emerge sys-fs/ntfs3g
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> >>> Verifying ebuild manifests
> ...

 

cosa mi consigliate di fare?

----------

## Onip

attualmente c'è un problema con fuse e sandbox, i dev stanno lavorando per risolverlo. (se cerchi su bugzilla c'è il bug, adesso non riesco a trovartelo)

quello che ti consiglio io è:

```
# FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge -1 sys-fs/fuse

# emerge -av sys-fs/ntfs3g
```

comunque per i fat ntfs3g non serve a niente, il supporto è nel kernel ti basta abilitare le voci corrispondenti e ricompilare.

----------

## saverik

questo e' il mio make.conf modificato:

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="X acpi acl crypt  alsa bluetooth branding bzip2 bindist cups external-fuse gzip ios lm_sensors multilib mmx nvidia ntfsprogs opengl pdf ssl udev usb sse sse2 ss3 webkit wifi  -kde -qt4"

FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge -1 sys-fs/fuse

#CCACHE_SIZE="4G"

#CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache/"#

#PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp/"

MAKEOPT="-j3"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

LINGUAS="it"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics mouse keyboard"

ACCEPT_LICENCE="*"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

Questo é l'errore generato dopo l'emerge...tolgo il -1?

HpDM3 ~ # emerge -av sys-fs/ntfs3g

"/etc/portage/make.conf", line 13: Invalid token '-1' (not '=')

ho provato a togliere il -1 ma mi da sempre errore

----------

## pierino_89

Non devi metterlo in make.conf, devi proprio lanciarlo così da shell.

----------

## saverik

oppps.... che cantonata!!!!

hai ragione.. funziona tutto adesso....  :Razz: 

grazie a tutti!!!

Risolto

----------

